# a new look for clowns



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello, I'm going with a circus of the damned theme this year. I don't want the same old looking clown costume. Need to take the clown to the next level, a modern day haunt clown. well do you have any ideas for what i should do?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

To be snarky, I was going to post an image of Carrot Top as he is now...which, in retrospect, is even too terrifying for HalloweenForum.
(if you wish to google his image yourself, do so at your own risk!! I liked him before he became the poster boy for steroid abuse)

Instead, how about SPFX - they have a terrific clown mask
SPFXMasks - Original Silicone Masks | Hollywood Quality Evil Clown Mask


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Ugly Joe said:


> To be snarky, I was going to post an image of Carrot Top as he is now...which, in retrospect, is even too terrifying for HalloweenForum.
> (if you wish to google his image yourself, do so at your own risk!! I liked him before he became the poster boy for steroid abuse)
> 
> Instead, how about SPFX - they have a terrific clown mask
> SPFXMasks - Original Silicone Masks | Hollywood Quality Evil Clown Mask


HAHAHAHAHA!!! I agree about Carrot Top. He is terrifying.

After watching your video about your haunt.....I doubt you will have any problems coming up with something creepy that will probably haunt my dreams. I say go as a dead clown with tire tracks across your back. As that is how all clowns SHOULD be.  EEEEEEK!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

lol your right liked him much better before the roids. 
brandywine, never hurts to get all the ideas that i can. some times my brain just has to much going on and the voices just wont stop. the bright green hair and white gloves covered in blood. the voices wont stop. need to come up with something new. and i will with everyones help


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

by modern design, do you mean if clowns were to be invented today how would a designer design them?? if that makes sense??

for example, traditional clowns are Whitefaced - however at the moment 'most' people are obsessed with Tanning... so i'd go with orange instead... exagerate popular make up to look clownish.... and pick a fashion trend that could be edited and exagerated some more to look clownish... add a couture style hat and walah, modern day weird clown. 

If none of this makes sense or is in fact not what you're after then just ignore my ramblings :S


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Although I like the Killer Klown sort of thing going on with clown costumes and masks available right now, I suppose if I was going for a circus of the damned thing, I tend to think of really tortured souls and twisted things. So, the following might be PG-13 or perhaps worse depending on your own vision. 


so, here are my thoughts on the concept: 

How about some very tortured looking clowns as though they are being brutally forced to entertain. I can see incorporating some of the frighteningly mangled features of the Cenobites in Hellraiser into the costumes if possible. Maybe various forms of apparatus can be worn that force the clowns' faces into Joker-like grins or frowns, looking like they are ripping the edges of the mouth as though the machinery has been worn for a while and is acting against the face's muscles. 

Maybe the old living-marionette idea could be implemented but make it look like the strings operate dead or dying "puppet clowns" with the strings seemingly jabbed and strung through flesh. A few years ago I though about having a huge puppet stage scene for a haunt with desperate, crying victims and decayed bodies strung up, forced to entertain by some sadistic malevolent force. I suppose the clowns could be that sadistic force, rather than being the victims, too.

Or, add some animalistic features (the more odd, asymmetric and strange, the better) as though there were some unscrupulous things going on between the circus folk and the circus' menagerie.

That's all my finals-stressed mind will come up with, so that's it for now.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I should have followed your advise and taken your word on Carrot Top, Ugly Joe. MY EYES...THEY BUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNN!! Why Carrot Top, WHY!?


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

How about a half and half costume? Half clown/half butcher? Half surgeon/half jester? Half mime/half gothic? Just some half-baked ideas.......HA!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't like traditional clown clothing so I went with a mix of The Joker and a clown. My buddy couldn't stand the idea of me not having a chainsaw so I added that just to make him happy. It seemed to have worked because I got nothing but praise. This year I'm thinking of gothic clown , nothing but black and white.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

I was thinking of the Gothic clown idea. Pants to the knees cut with jagged edge. zippers and chains hanging everywhere . the green and white knee socks with black army boots. Long jacket like yours in your pic but black and just not sure as to the shirt . maybe a bloody white tank top with a green tie. what do you think does that sound good?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Goth Clown sounds good!!!


----------

